# Nicola Benedetti Live at Le Poisson Rouge January 30



## msmith (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all,

If you are interested in checking out music in the city, violinist Nicola Benedetti will be performing baroque music at le poisson rouge this Monday evening, January 30th. I am offering discount tickets for this event. Just go to http://www.lepoissonrouge.com/events/view/2913 and enter this discount code in when purchasing tickets.

Discount code: NICOLA123 (case sensitive)

Thanks,
Mike Smith


----------

